# Dat is water onder de brug



## petoe

Hallo
Wat betekent de uitdrukking 'dat is water onder de brug'?
In het woordenboek kan ik de betekenis niet vinden dus ik veronderstel dat het geen algemeen gebruikte uitdrukking is.


----------



## Suehil

Misschien is het geleend uit het Engelse uitdrukking 'water under the bridge'.  Het betekent zoiets als 'dat is voorbij, er is niks meer aan te doen.'


----------



## bibibiben

Vaak is het mogelijk om 'water under the bridge' met 'zand erover' te vertalen.


----------



## Syzygy

Als het om iets gaat dat heel lang geleden is gebeurd, zou het qua metafoor misschien ook vergelijkbaar zijn met '_geen oude koeien uit de sloot halen_'.


----------



## Suehil

Maar 'water under the bridge' heeft meer van berusting - 'er is niks meer aan te doen' - i.p.v. 'je moet het laten rusten'.


----------



## bibibiben

Als 'zand erover' niet echt werkt (of de 'oude koeien' van Syzygy), dan wil het vast wel met 'het is een gepasseerd station' lukken.


----------



## Suehil

Inderdaad, of 'gedane zaken..... (hebben geen keer)'


----------

